# 2011 CC Fog Light Retrofit



## 01Byte (Oct 7, 2007)

Guys, 

My friend recently purchased a 2011 VW CC Sport. As we all know, the fog lights are no longer available as part of the sport package. He wants to retrofit the fog lights on his 2011. 

Has anyone done this? While the parts are available, there is a little uncertainty around exactly what would be required (i.e. light switch, wiring, etc.). 

Would love to see if anyone has done this and can share which parts are needed and if there are any complications to be aware of. 

Thanks.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

I believe it is the same as the fog for the passat b6. You can get them from OEMplus.com


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

get the fog light & grille from an online dealership that advertises here: 

[email protected] 
[email protected] 
[email protected] 

Harness from 
http://oemplus.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=75_21_49 

You can find Euroswitches cheaper elseware (maybe ECS) 

and need a VAG-COM to code the CECM


----------



## 01Byte (Oct 7, 2007)

BsickPassat said:


> get the fog light & grille from an online dealership that advertises here:
> 
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> ...


 Any idea were I can get the DYI for the harness install? Just curious to see exactly what's involved. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2909309 

...yes, I have followed this DIY on my Passat, which did not come with front fogs


----------



## Rh3017 (Sep 8, 2003)

check to make sure the wireing can be done before you buy the kit. my mom has a jetta tdi wagon and i bought the retrofit for her and the car was missing some of the pins on the control module. needless to say the retrofit couldnt be done easily


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

all the CC's should have the highline CECM already


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

BsickPassat said:


> all the CC's should have the highline CECM already


Anyone try this yet? I saw the Passat pics and walk trough and was wondering if anyone has the CC done yet?


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

jspirate said:


> Anyone try this yet? I saw the Passat pics and walk trough and was wondering if anyone has the CC done yet?


I am going to be trying it soon. I was just under the dash installing my footwell lighting this past weekend and everything shown in the pics in link above is exactly what it was under the dash. Should be pretty easy since I know how to get to the wiring under the dash now.


----------



## TJEli (May 15, 2009)

Has anyone just bought the grills and put in non OEM fogs and wiring?

-Eli


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

TJEli said:


> Has anyone just bought the grills and put in non OEM fogs and wiring?
> 
> -Eli


Would that work with the stock light switch in the 2011? I guess you could make it work, but I think I would want more control of of the fogs *shrug*


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

jspirate said:


> Would that work with the stock light switch in the 2011? I guess you could make it work, but I think I would want more control of of the fogs *shrug*


Could work, but I would want to keep it as OEM as possible and put in a Euro switch.


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

I'm looking to do the same mod to my 2011 Sport, any updates on the progress for you?:thumbup:


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

LindsayLowhan said:


> I'm looking to do the same mod to my 2011 Sport, any updates on the progress for you?:thumbup:


I have gone as far as getting part numbers together so I know what I will need to get going on it. Will be cheaper in the end to buy parts individually from one of the dealers on here vs. ordering from OEMPlus.com which has a 4 week lead time on the kits they sell. I confirmed this yesterday with them. With the OEMPlus kit you would still need to order a Euro switch on top of their $385 price. Only thing I will get from OEMPlus however is the wiring harness.


----------



## TJEli (May 15, 2009)

jspirate said:


> Would that work with the stock light switch in the 2011? I guess you could make it work, but I think I would want more control of of the fogs *shrug*


It would be just like adding aftermarket aux lights to any vehicle. It has nothing to do with the factory lightling if you dont want it to. You can turn them on and off at will.

-Eli


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

TJEli said:


> It would be just like adding aftermarket aux lights to any vehicle. It has nothing to do with the factory lightling if you dont want it to. You can turn them on and off at will.
> 
> -Eli


Right, of course would need an extra switch if you are not wanting to wire it to the factory switch.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

VdubTX said:


> I have gone as far as getting part numbers together so I know what I will need to get going on it. Will be cheaper in the end to buy parts individually from one of the dealers on here vs. ordering from OEMPlus.com which has a 4 week lead time on the kits they sell. I confirmed this yesterday with them. With the OEMPlus kit you would still need to order a Euro switch on top of their $385 price. Only thing I will get from OEMPlus however is the wiring harness.


for the most part, one of the parts dealer here wll offer the parts cheaper, but you'll still need the kufatec harness from OEMplus.

Or you can make your own harness with various repair wires & a spool of wirng


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

BsickPassat said:


> for the most part, one of the parts dealer here wll offer the parts cheaper, but you'll still need the kufatec harness from OEMplus.
> 
> Or you can make your own harness with various repair wires & a spool of wirng


Yup, got a few part numbers and prices from Keffer yesterday. :thumbup:


----------



## TJEli (May 15, 2009)

I may give this a shot this summer. There are plenty of switch blanks in the car to make it look factory. 

-Eli


----------



## darkknight1999 (Mar 22, 2011)

Im planning on doing this over the next few weeks as well. Those of you that have the correct parts in a list with the part numbers could you post them up for those of us just going into the project. 

Are any of you that are adding the fog lights adding HID to them at the same time. My plan is to install the fogs and install 3k HID's at the same time.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

darkknight1999 said:


> Im planning on doing this over the next few weeks as well. Those of you that have the correct parts in a list with the part numbers could you post them up for those of us just going into the project.
> 
> Are any of you that are adding the fog lights adding HID to them at the same time. My plan is to install the fogs and install 3k HID's at the same time.


 I have all of my parts now and getting ready to install. I got most of my parts from VAGLink.com and could not be happier. They are OEM parts and in the end, were cheaper than going through a dealer. 

Here are the part numbers: 
* 
Fog Lamps:* 

8T0-941-699 LEFT fog lamp $65.70 Keffer VW includes bulbs 
8T0-941-700 RIGHT fog lamp $65.70 Keffer VW includes bulbs 

LINK VAGLink.com has set for $99.99 + shipping, if you decide to order from them, ask for discount on shipping before paying for your order. They did for me as I order grills and euro switch at same time. 

*Fog Grills:* 

3C8-853-665-C-9B9 GRILLE 1 45.26 Keffer VW 
3C8-853-666-C-9B9 GRILLE 1 45.26 Keffer VW 

LINK VAGLink.com $49.99 for set, free shipping 

*Kufatec wiring harness H11 bulbs* $50+shipping OEMPlus, 4 week lead time. 

I contacted Maloosheck and purchased from him instead, was less than 3 days in my hands. 

*Euro Switch* 

LINK VAGlink.com $39.99 

Will also need *4 screws* to attach the fog lights to the bumper, part number N911-605-01. Dealer had to order, but was in within 2 days. Only $0.70 

*2 Trigger wires*, part number 000-979-009, to connect from Euro Switch to the CECM. 1 is optional if you want to enable rear fogs. 

Install will be this weekend for the fogs and clear turns.  










update with more part numbers for the 4 screws and trigger wires needed for front and rear fogs.


----------



## zedcorrado (Jul 23, 2001)

nice... where did you order the clear turns from? I need to find a place that accepts paypal.


----------



## fco_cantu (Oct 7, 2008)

VdubTX said:


> I have all of my parts now and getting ready to install. I got most of my parts from VAGLink.com and could not be happier. They are OEM parts and in the end, were cheaper than going through a dealer.
> 
> Here are the part numbers:
> *
> ...


 VagLink is from Hong Kong? did you have good experience with them?... took long to have the goodies shipped to you?


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Excellent VdubTX! 

Good luck with the install!


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

zedcorrado said:


> nice... where did you order the clear turns from? I need to find a place that accepts paypal.


 Picked up the turns from the CC Classifieds. :thumbup:


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

fco_cantu said:


> VagLink is from Hong Kong? did you have good experience with them?... took long to have the goodies shipped to you?


 Yup, VAGlink is from Hong Kong. Ordered on March 12 and goods in my hands March 22. Pretty good turn around if you ask me. :thumbup:


----------



## fco_cantu (Oct 7, 2008)

VdubTX said:


> Yup, VAGlink is from Hong Kong. Ordered on March 12 and goods in my hands March 22. Pretty good turn around if you ask me. :thumbup:


 That's quite good! so the Euro Switch is not listed under Passat CC right?.. 

Also.. what about all the wiring?...


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

fco_cantu said:


> That's quite good! so the Euro Switch is not listed under Passat CC right?..
> 
> Also.. what about all the wiring?...


 Euro switch is listed under B6. Wiring harness as mentioned in my post is either from OEMPLus or from another source.


----------



## darkknight1999 (Mar 22, 2011)

VdubTX said:


> I have all of my parts now and getting ready to install. I got most of my parts from VAGLink.com and could not be happier. They are OEM parts and in the end, were cheaper than going through a dealer.
> 
> Here are the part numbers:
> *
> ...


 
This is perfect! Thank you!


----------



## fco_cantu (Oct 7, 2008)

VdubTX said:


> Euro switch is listed under B6. Wiring harness as mentioned in my post is either from OEMPLus or from another source.


 Are you planning in doing a step by step guide on this retro fit??... I'm curious how easy is to change just the clear side marks for the turning signals...


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

fco_cantu said:


> Are you planning in doing a step by step guide on this retro fit??... I'm curious how easy is to change just the clear side marks for the turning signals...


 Yes, going to try. The Clear markers have been done plenty of times and there are How-To's in the B6 FAQ section. Essentially the same for the CC. I will take as many pictures as I can as I go along.


----------



## fco_cantu (Oct 7, 2008)

VdubTX said:


> Yes, going to try. The Clear markers have been done plenty of times and there are How-To's in the B6 FAQ section. Essentially the same for the CC. I will take as many pictures as I can as I go along.


 Excellent man! Good Luck!


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Installed the fogs and clear corners today. Relatively easy. Had a slight hiccup with the wiring and Maloosheck is hooking me up. The wiring is slighty different on the CC as we have the static cornering lights. 

Once complete and wired up, will post up some pics of the process. I tried to take pics of everything as I went along for the next '11+ Sport owners that want to install.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

VdubTX said:


> I have all of my parts now and getting ready to install. I got most of my parts from VAGLink.com and could not be happier. They are OEM parts and in the end, were cheaper than going through a dealer.
> 
> Here are the part numbers:
> *
> ...


 Wow, this is very nice! Thanks for sharing :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

VdubTX said:


> I tried to take pics of everything as I went along for the next '11+ Sport owners that want to install.


 I am all over this. I am gonna wait for your pics, but I gotta do this now!


----------



## fco_cantu (Oct 7, 2008)

VdubTX said:


> Installed the fogs and clear corners today. Relatively easy. Had a slight hiccup with the wiring and Maloosheck is hooking me up. The wiring is slighty different on the CC as we have the static cornering lights.
> 
> Once complete and wired up, will post up some pics of the process. I tried to take pics of everything as I went along for the next '11+ Sport owners that want to install.


 Great man! Thanks for sharing... 

What's different on the wiring?..


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

fco_cantu said:


> Great man! Thanks for sharing...
> 
> What's different on the wiring?..


 From what Maloosheck told me, the fogs will need to be connected to position J-2 of the CECM. He also mentioned an additional relay is needed. Will update with more info once I have the relay and harness he is sending me to complete my install. Already have most of the How-To written up with lots of pics. :thumbup:


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

VdubTX said:


> From what Maloosheck told me, the fogs will need to be connected to position J-2 of the CECM. He also mentioned an additional relay is needed. Will update with more info once I have the relay and harness he is sending me to complete my install. Already have most of the How-To written up with lots of pics. :thumbup:


 there is no relay needed.... as the CECM controls the fogs. 

there are 3 connections for the CECM to get the fogs: 

Switch, Driver Fog and Passenger Fog


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

BsickPassat said:


> there is no relay needed.... as the CECM controls the fogs.
> 
> there are 3 connections for the CECM to get the fogs:
> 
> Switch, Driver Fog and Passenger Fog


 Wish it was that simple. I understand that the CECM controls the fogs. As stated, going by what Maloosheck told me. I trust him as he knows his stuff. Everything I read shows to connect the wires from fog lights to A4 and D2 on the CECM. Both of these positions are already occupied with wires. Thus the difficulty in getting it done. Without a Bentley manual in front of me, I don't know the correct position to put them in and I am sure Maloosheck does know. 

Static cornering lights is one way the the CC is not like the B6 or even MkV which the CECM so closely resembles. 

Will update once I get the additional wiring and get it connected up. :thumbup:


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

B6 passats has static cornering lights....with the bixenons

You should really invest in the bentley manual...even if it is the infuriating to use DVD version 

Using a relay bypasses the cecm completely


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

BsickPassat said:


> B6 passats has static cornering lights....with the bixenons
> 
> You should really invest in the bentley manual...even if it is the infuriating to use DVD version
> 
> Using a relay bypasses the cecm completely


Understood. Will post a question to see if anyone has a Bentley Manual. If not, may have to drop a $100 and get one.


----------



## fco_cantu (Oct 7, 2008)

VdubTX said:


> Understood. Will post a question to see if anyone has a Bentley Manual. If not, may have to drop a $100 and get one.



Wazzuppp! man! any update??.. You were able to finish the retrofit?


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

fco_cantu said:


> Wazzuppp! man! any update??.. You were able to finish the retrofit?


Not 100% finished yet. Waiting on a harness to finish wiring it into the location it needs to be on the CECM. Thought it would be simple as it is in a MkV or a B6, but the wiring locations on the CECM are used for the static cornering lights. Found where the lights should be plugged in, so once I get the harness should be good to go. Will probably have it next week. Started work on a how-to, but want to have it 100% complete and working before I finish it.


----------



## fco_cantu (Oct 7, 2008)

VdubTX said:


> Not 100% finished yet. Waiting on a harness to finish wiring it into the location it needs to be on the CECM. Thought it would be simple as it is in a MkV or a B6, but the wiring locations on the CECM are used for the static cornering lights. Found where the lights should be plugged in, so once I get the harness should be good to go. Will probably have it next week. Started work on a how-to, but want to have it 100% complete and working before I finish it.


Great man! that would be awesome!...

Being the wiring locations different doesnt mean more difficult right??.. same procedure.. just different locations??..


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

fco_cantu said:


> Great man! that would be awesome!...
> 
> Being the wiring locations different doesnt mean more difficult right??.. same procedure.. just different locations??..


Wiring being different doesn't mean more difficult as far as the install. The difficult part has been determining exactly where the wiring should go.  :thumbup:


----------



## ccvdub (Mar 31, 2011)

*wiring harness*

Would you be so kind as to share on the wiring harness brand/model once you are done.. thanks


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Should have the updated wiring harness in my hands today. Now in search of a relay to make it all work together. The relay seems like it is a hard to find part . One dealer I called said no stock in the US at the Depo.  The search is on.


----------



## fco_cantu (Oct 7, 2008)

VdubTX said:


> Should have the updated wiring harness in my hands today. Now in search of a relay to make it all work together. The relay seems like it is a hard to find part . One dealer I called said no stock in the US at the Depo.  The search is on.


How things are going?..


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

fco_cantu said:


> How things are going?..


Had to order the relay from TMTuning, should be here in a couple weeks. :banghead:

I guess that is the way it goes for being first(?) to put in OEM fogs on the 2011 Sport CC.


----------



## fco_cantu (Oct 7, 2008)

VdubTX said:


> Had to order the relay from TMTuning, should be here in a couple weeks. :banghead:
> 
> I guess that is the way it goes for being first(?) to put in OEM fogs on the 2011 Sport CC.


Wow! Nobody has done this?..


----------



## ccvdub (Mar 31, 2011)

*wiring harness*

is there a particular model designation for the harness which requires this relay?


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

ccvdub said:


> is there a particular model designation for the harness which requires this relay?


The harness is for H11 bulbs. OEMPlus has them, but they still stated to me that the fogs install at the A4/D2 location on the CECM. This is not correct, the in fact connect with Left/Right together in the J2 position on the CECM so they don't have updated info on what is required to add fogs to a CC.



BsickPassat said:


> B6 passats has static cornering lights....with the bixenons
> 
> You should really invest in the bentley manual...even if it is the infuriating to use DVD version
> 
> Using a relay bypasses the cecm completely



The relay is needed and it plugs into the CECM. Fogs would still be activated via VCDS etc. The relay is listed in VW dealer parts inventory. Per several dealers I spoke to they just cannot get the part in the US.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Some additional info I gathered from the Bentley wiring diagram, to explain the differences in the Fog light wiring (and coding) :

For Halogen-headlight equipped CCs : The front fogs are connected together, to one pin of Central Control Module connector T6ap pin #2, and the static cornering lights (inside the headlight housings) each connect separately to T11a pin #2, and T11 pin #4.

For HID equipped CCs : The Front fog lights are connected separately to the CentralControl Module, one fog to T11a pin #2, one to T11 pin #4, and nothing connects to T6ap pin #2. The static cornering lights are controlled by the "Headlight Power Output Stage" (also the HID ballast, and control of the active AFS swivel motor) module, which is mounted to the side of each headlight housing.

That's why the static cornering lights turned ON when you tried the coding for "Fogs as DRLs", as that coding is really only valid for HID equipped cars.

VdubTx : Where does the fog relay plug into ? Is there a socket # or letter for it?


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

CC'ed said:


> Some additional info I gathered from the Bentley wiring diagram, to explain the differences in the Fog light wiring (and coding) :
> 
> For Halogen-headlight equipped CCs : The front fogs are connected together, to one pin of Central Control Module connector T6ap pin #2, and the static cornering lights (inside the headlight housings) each connect separately to T11a pin #2, and T11 pin #4.
> 
> ...


 CC'ed, thanks for your ongoing help on this. The relay plugs into CECM socket labeled as DWP-H/496. This can be accessed by pulling down driver side dash cubby. From there you can see some other relays.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

What is the PN for the relay?


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

CC'ed said:


> What is the PN for the relay?


Part number 3C8-951-253


----------



## ccvdub (Mar 31, 2011)

in looking around for the kufatec h11 harness, they are not sold on the kufatec website in the cc section but it comes up as being a golf 5 item. would it fit the same application?


----------



## fco_cantu (Oct 7, 2008)

VdubTX said:


> The harness is for H11 bulbs. OEMPlus has them, but they still stated to me that the fogs install at the A4/D2 location on the CECM. This is not correct, the in fact connect with Left/Right together in the J2 position on the CECM so they don't have updated info on what is required to add fogs to a CC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found the relay for $29 dlls at http://www.vwdiscountparts.com/ search by part number...


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

fco_cantu said:


> I found the relay for $29 dlls at http://www.vwdiscountparts.com/ search by part number...


Yes, I found the part listed on many dealer websites and local dealers calling them. They cannot get the part. I guarantee if you place an order, they will call and tell you the part is on back order and they do not know when they will be able to get it, if at all.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

ccvdub said:


> in looking around for the kufatec h11 harness, they are not sold on the kufatec website in the cc section but it comes up as being a golf 5 item. would it fit the same application?


The harness would essentially be the same, but the CC harness would need an extra bit of wiring that would take the left and right fogs and combine them into 1 wire. 

If ordering from Kufatec, you should probably contact them first to clarify. They may not list the CC one as the prior year models already had fogs from factory so no need for aftermarket harnesses.


----------



## ccvdub (Mar 31, 2011)

*relay*

FYI guys, I was able to order the relay in Florida and it shows in stock according to the tech thye have them in stock, whomever would like to jump on it.. BTW what is the part number for the relay if you ordered from vw?


----------



## ccvdub (Mar 31, 2011)

*harness*

brain fart. i meant the wiring harness


----------

